# pkg 1.3.7 --> 1.3.8 on FreeBSD 9



## aduitsis (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello all,

Apologies if this has been addressed previously. I am trying to make a couple of ports in the ports tree on a FreeBSD 9.1 and getting the message: 
	
	



```
pkg(8) must be version 1.3.8 or greater, but you have 1.3.7. You must upgrade the ports-mgmt/pkg port first
```

Unfortunately, the binary repository for FreeBSD 9 is still at version 1.3.7. This is my first problem, anyone knows the ETA on the 1.3.8 package? In the meantime I cannot build any port from the ports tree even if I insert 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_PKGNG=yes
```
 in my make.conf.  Any suggestions on that? Was there any change that made the WITHOUT_PKGNG env variable inoperative? 

As an aside, I initially didn't have pkg, so I tried to go to /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg and `make WITHOUT_PKGNG=yes`. Unsurprisingly, this also didn't work, saying that I dind't have pkg(!). I eventually bootstrapped pkg by issuing `pkg` directly and answering yes, but unfortunately I got 1.3.7, blimey.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

aduitsis said:
			
		

> In the meantime I cannot build any port from the ports tree even if I insert
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This won't work. The code checks for the existence of WITH_PKGNG and only enables pkg(8) if it exists. Any other variation isn't checked.


----------



## aduitsis (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, thanks for the reply,

I've put both


```
WITHOUT_PKGNG=yes
WITH_PKGNG=no
```

_(I also tried with WITH_PKGNG=0)_

in my make.conf but I still cannot convince it not to use pkgng when making.

Is there anywhere else where those variables get defined? 

Thanks,


----------



## talsamon (Sep 26, 2014)

[file]/usr/ports/UPDATING:[/file]


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

There is no longer any way to not to use pkg().  The only way to do that is to go back to the last version of ports where the old package tools were still supported.  That ended on the first of September.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

aduitsis said:
			
		

> ```
> WITHOUT_PKGNG=yes
> WITH_PKGNG=no
> ```


Neither would have worked. The code checks for the existence of the variable WITH_PKGNG not it's value. You will see those constructs a lot, especially with port KNOBS.


----------



## aduitsis (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies. A colleague had the idea to do a


```
make deinstall reinstall
```

inside /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg. Which worked, to my mild surprise. Further details also here: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists ... 00423.html


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just posted in another thread a code block updating (v9) 1.3.8 to 1.3.8_2 if anyone reading this thread needs the modified reinstall informations (a customary reinstall failed...)


----------



## whyrat0321 (Nov 15, 2014)

aduitsis said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. A colleague had the idea to do a
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks to aduitsis. I was having trouble trying to install Samba after removing it for a few issues. This got me back on track.


----------

